# I need your input



## igbabygirl (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a website and a facebook page and am having a hard time driving traffic to my site and I don't know what I am doing wrong.  I try to engage my fans on facebook and try to get them to comment but I get very few comments.  I would greatly appreciate any input any of you can give to let me know where I need to improve.  My website is www.earthernmagicessence.com and my facebook has the same name.  

Thanks
In-Dea


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 29, 2010)

I would sign up for a blog. Write about what you know best or do a contest and invite your friends to participate. I find Facebook somewhat limiting.


----------



## igbabygirl (Dec 30, 2010)

@soapbuddy, thanks for your input.I have held contests and only a few participate I have even had winners who never claimed their prize! I also have a blog but I have tweaked it a little and will post more often.  I know the economy is bad but I see others who continue to sell.  Most of my sales are locally and my repeat customers.  I would like to branch out farther but not having much success.


----------



## tlaborn (Dec 30, 2010)

Have you tried doing flea markets? Also you may want to comment on other people blogs to direct traffic to your webiste! also have you tried doing youtube videos? Sometimes you may want to go to fourms, blogs message boards to direct traffic to your website! Sometimes you have to give to get!!!!


----------



## madpiano (Dec 30, 2010)

your website has quite a difficult name, it is going to be hard for people to remember, if they've seen it somewhere while passing by. 

I have a similar issue though, but I really don't do any advertising. Advertising is your main traffic driver. It doesn't have to be commercial advertising (who of us could afford that), but it means always having a business card on you which you can give out. Joining LinkedIn, Twitter and FB
and making sure you get quality followers. Don't hammer them with advertising, engage with your followers and they will come along. Be careful with holding contests, you will end up with a lot of followers that take part in any and every internet contest there is, and they follow everyone without reading any tweets and although some are funny, most are a waste of time. 

Hand out a business card with any sale you make. Leave business cards at restaurants and cafes, most have a collection box for them. 

thats a short introduction to the lovely internet traffic hunt...do a Google Search on SEO and you come across plenty of more hints and tips.


----------



## igbabygirl (Dec 31, 2010)

I have done local flea markets as well as several craft fairs.  I also leave business cards as well as my brochures at different placees.  I have a magnet on my car to advertise as well.  I don't know if it is the look of my website or lack thereof.  I will try posting on other blogs and forums.  I realize that I have to put more time into it and that is why I plan on doing more festivals/fairs further from home.  I really do appreciate the advice that you are giving.  Thank you.


----------



## madpiano (Dec 31, 2010)

your website is beautiful. But I really do think you might have to look into getting a domain that's easier to read and remember. You don't have to host anything under that domain, just buy it and then redirect it to your website. If you drive past in a car and someone sees earthernmagicessence they have forgotten it by the next corner, if they even manage to read it, as it's such a long word..and domains are so cheap. 

Have a google for SEO, I know it's search engine optimisation, but most sites also have plenty of tips regarding driving traffic to your site. Also affiliate network sites have tips and tricks, although most of them use spam, which you will just have to ignore.


----------



## Deda (Dec 31, 2010)

Your website is nice, but you might want to add some meta tags to your product pages.  It all takes time, lots and lots of time.


----------



## igbabygirl (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you Madpiano and Deda.  What are meta tags?  I have been on google for a couple of hours trying to do enter information and puting tags for my website but have not seen anything about meta tags.  I guess I could look it up since I have been looking up stuff all morning


----------

